# Smallest fish caught on a lure?



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Fishing at the Hoga (Akron/Oxbow) Caught this what appears to be a small goby..It fought for about 2 seconds, jumped 2x (just kidden) this may be a record smallest fish on a lure.

After that I caught this decent smallie so the day wasnt so hopeless. The water is fast and muddy today.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Looks like some species of darter to me. I caught about an 8 inch smallmouth a few weeks back on a Llungentail DC-9 musky lure that's about a 9 inch long inline spinner!!!


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

You should have left it on the lure as a live bait trailer to add extra scent

Looks like a greenside darter to me
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...Index/greensidedarter/tabid/6654/Default.aspx


While fishing the 'Hoga in Akron back in March I caught a golden shiner that maybe went 3-4" on a 1/2oz spoon.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya. or a hogsback sucker. see them all the time in the rocky. nice fish! second pic. never have much luck with those rebel craws


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like a Johnny Darter to me. Tons of them in our streams. Used to seine 'em to keep in an aquarium. Proves a Rebel Crawdad will catch anything!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

that fish is much smaller than the lure--pretty funny! thanks for sharing that!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Caught that monster last month


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope you released him, Sploosh. He looks foul hooked to me.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

mike003 said:


> Proves a Rebel Crawdad will catch anything!


Indeed! IMO it's the most effective lure to use in a river or lake with rocky shoreline.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL Sploosh..I think you beat mine. Thats funny.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I picked up a 2" smallie on a 3/8 roostertail recently. I assume they hit stuff like that out of territoriality, because they sure as hell aren't gonna eat it.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

i caught this one on a hot n tot.lol it couldnt have swallowed it.it barely fit the hook in its mouth


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I could actually tell the change in the action of my lure when that mega minnow crushed my bait. G-Loomis for life


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Those darters are tough fish! After unhooking his head I threw him about 8-12" from the water on the rocks and he flipped and even used his fins like feet to get back into the water..then swam away.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Think you caught small? How would you feel if you caught creek chubs all day?!
(Those little pests can actually fight!)


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

If the chubs aren't hittin, you always got grass pickerals, too!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

sploosh56 said:


> Caught that monster last month


I bet that bastard pulled your arm off!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

heres my catch


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Smallest fish caught on a lure in erie


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

theguy said:


> Smallest fish caught on a lure in erie



Nice one..we pulled a few of those outta the mouths of somm of the perch we caught a few weeks ago there.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

hands down theguy wins no one else could possibly catch a smaller fish than a minnow. he ate the flippin hook!!!!!!! how can anyone top that?


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

my minnow is easily 1/2 the size of the one theguy caught


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep Sploosh56, I would say is in the lead..


----------

